# Please stop ruining the fishery.



## Mako-Wish

I have contemplated making this post for a while now and I just cant hold back anymore. I love this site, im on it daily to check many different forums and see what is happening in different aspects of fishing. However, this section has gotten out of control with the detailed information being given out on the internet. you may not realize, but this IS NOT a closed forum. It is open for anyone in the world with google to find and read every single post ever written.

When you give reports of what you caught, where you fished, what you caught them on, time of day, gps coordinates and what you ate for breakfast, you just invited 1000 people a day to come join you in your spot. 

If you dont understand what I am saying, launch your boat saturday morning at 6 am when browders opens, and go to the dam. at 6 am the cable is full, and there are 50 boats scattered out looking for white bass because they couldnt get the cable. 

We ran into people who drove 4 hours because they read how good the fishing was on this forum. They knew nothing about fishing the dam except what they have read.

The area from the cable to the bridge is only about 14 acres, and much less actually holds fish. When there is 50-100 boats stacked in there, along with the 100 or so bank fishermen, the fish have no where to hide. 

I am still waiting to read some great reports from this weekend. Last saturday there where like 5 new reports by noon people telling how great it was. My report for this weekend was that the fish either didnt show up or they are gone. We launched at 4:45 am, and we were already the 8th boat at the cable and almost didnt get a spot. It wouldnt have mattered because the stripers didnt school. we caught 1 measley 21 inch fish. We backed off the cable around 830 to catch white bass, but they didnt school either. with the amount of boats driving around it kept them down the whole morning. 

Im sure some people will take offense to this post, and some will think to themselves "finally, someone said it." Im not trying to offend anyone, and this is not directed at anyone. Its an open letter for everyone to think about what you are saying before you post. There is nothing wrong with sharing some information, but if you are trying to help someone out with specifics, do it through pm. please.

If you want to post a report and pics so people say "great job!" "nice pics!" "you are a fishing god!" to boost your ego, do so without naming your fishing holes. 

Again, I love this forum, and im not against sharing information amongst us active members. Its the 1000 lurkers per day that I am warning you against who do not contribute, they are just looking for free information. 

Lets not burn up our fishery just to boost our egos on the internet. Loose lips sink ships.

have a nice day and fish on.
Chris


----------



## Sgrem

Yea....shut down the whole reason this forum was created. To help each other fish more effectively. The fishery cannot be harmed or affected with rod and reel.


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

sgrem said:


> Yea....shut down the whole reason this forum was created. To help each other fish more effectively. The fishery cannot be harmed or affected with rod and reel.


What you said some folks. Lol


----------



## Mattsfishin

Ok where do I start? The fish or I should say the white bass were and are down below the dam. And how do I know this? Well we caught 200 or so whites yesterday morning. Just because the fish do not surface does not been they are not there. There are strict limits for stripers below the dam because of all the fishermen that have fished there for many many years. With or without the internet the dam will be a popular spot to fish. If you want to fish the dam you need to learn where the fish hang out when it gets crowded. We have over populated the world and this is a result of it. Those of us that know how to catch whites just move somewhere else and catch them.


----------



## baystlth22

You serious????


----------



## RAMROD1

sgrem said:


> Yea....shut down the whole reason this forum was created. To help each other fish more effectively. The fishery cannot be harmed or affected with rod and reel.


Agreed, this is the main reason I like this forums and post here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowmansdad

I'll have to disagree with you. Lots of information and good tips are given here which is what this site is based on. Reading your post, it looks like you were only looking for top water fish. Did you try crankbaits, slabs, jigs under a cork, long rodding or live bait , just to mention a few? The fish are there, you have to adapt to catch them.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Well, 200 views in a couple of hours, and 5 negative comments. I guess I didn't take the popular stance on the subject.

Burn it up boys. Burn it up.


----------



## Ken.Huynh

Lol??? Really??? Let just shut down the forum. Why even have it for??? Omg. Unless everyone breaking rule and regulation. Don't know how we can fish it all. That what our fishing license money is for. So they can keep restocking. 

Oh. I guess also tell all the guide stop posting and making a living. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ducktracker

Fish on


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz

Many people get on here and post that they caught 50 fish with maybe a picture. That's not a fishing report, that's bragging. A good fishing report will say what body of water you were on, what you caught the fish with, water depths. You don't have to give your honey hole out. Not everyone lives within 15 minutes of the water and cant learn the areas as others can. I like catfishing. I learned most of that fishing with Weldon Kirk and watching his his fishing reports. He gives you the lake, water depth line rigging and bait. You can figure it out from there.


----------



## Sunbeam

When there is a decent flow there are lots of boats. But let me say you ain't seen nothing. Back when TRA first started releasing water as the lake filled there were many more boats, bank fishermen on both shores than you ever see these days. 
There was no ramp. Just drag a jon boat down a steep bank and tote down a motor.
Remember one day in about 1972 when one one the Hughes boys counted over 200 fishing fees on just the south bank. That was the first year Southland park was open and we paid a $2.00 fee per car to get access to the south bank. That ended the next year when the first great flood washed out the south bank and folks could get in over the Baker owned property.
There was no cable. 
There were at least a dozen commercial fishermen (not guides) that fished that hole daily.
Thousands fished below the dam just from word of mouth. There was no internet.
Lake Livingston is a mega fish factory.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Come get some! There's room for more! Just long rod over the guy in front of you. No big deal


----------



## goodable

Sunbeam said:


> When there is a decent flow there are lots of boats. But let me say you ain't seen nothing. Back when TRA first started releasing water as the lake filled there were many more boats, bank fishermen on both shores than you ever see these days.
> There was no ramp. Just drag a jon boat down a steep bank and tote down a motor.
> Remember one day in about 1972 when one one the Hughes boys counted over 200 fishing fees on just the south bank. That was the first year Southland park was open and we paid a $2.00 fee per car to get access to the south bank. That ended the next year when the first great flood washed out the south bank and folks could get in over the Baker owned property.
> There was no cable.
> There were at least a dozen commercial fishermen (not guides) that fished that hole daily.
> Thousands fished below the dam just from word of mouth. There was no internet.
> Lake Livingston is a mega fish factory.


I think he's just crying because he didn't catch anyfish...


----------



## Mattsfishin

Oh no !!!


----------



## SetDaHook

There's about 94,000 surface acres within the LL impoundment. I'm not too worried about it being over fished. You just have to learn the super secret 2Cool handshake!!


----------



## Reel Time

Mattsfishin said:


> Ok where do I start? The fish or I should say the white bass were and are down below the dam. And how do I know this? Well we caught 200 or so whites yesterday morning. Just because the fish do not surface does not been they are not there. There are strict limits for stripers below the dam because of all the fishermen that have fished there for many many years. With or without the internet the dam will be a popular spot to fish. If you want to fish the dam you need to learn where the fish hang out when it gets crowded. We have over populated the world and this is a result of it. Those of us that know how to catch whites just move somewhere else and catch them.


What he said.


----------



## Sgrem

That's what you are crying about? Good lord there are a dozen reefs in Galveston East bay that would have 100+ boats each every day for four months....weekends are worse....and everybody would drift and repeat like a conveyor belt no problem. On the bay, the above pic is a normal average Tuesday afternoon ....

I say it again ... you cannot hurt a fishery by rod and reel.


----------



## Mako-Wish

800+ views in less than 24 hours. 

And everyone of you that commented except 1 missed the whole point of the thread. I wasn't crying. I know different places to catch fish. I know different ways to catch fish. I know where Matt and crew caught their "200+ fish". I know what Hannas reef looks like. 

I also didn't say "shut this whole forum down." Where did that come from? All I asked was for people to think about what you are telling the world before you hit the send button. Oddly enough I got a bunch of over reaction replies where people did not think about what they wrote before they hit the send button.

Strange world we live in.


----------



## bigfishtx

Mako, most of the info is pretty vague, but a few people have asked the bait shop where zephyr cove is


----------



## Mako-Wish

bigfishtx said:


> Mako, most of the info is pretty vague, but a few people have asked the bait shop where zephyr cove is


I dont doubt that one bit.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I think many responded negatively to your OP because of your title.... "Ruining the fishery"
The legal fishing of LL or the dam below it doesn't "ruin the fishery"

Some of the guides on the lake give no details at all.

One of the guides gives detail as to lure, water depth, etc, but not GPS numbers of course. However, he helps us to think to ourselves "Where on the lake can I find those conditions?" LL is big with a lot of structure, I may find conditions like he described in many areas, so I love that help.

Sponsors on here pay serious money to sponsor, and you can't blame them for reports to boost their business. But not only are they making their living guiding, they help keep the forum going. 

My guess is that in general, you are complaining about crowds, and using the term "ruining the fishery" for effect, to rationalize. I tend to avoid areas that are crowded, so I understand to a degree. But, I know I catch less fish due to my desire of no crowds. It is a conscious choice, I can't blame others. However, I won't begin to claim that crowds are "ruining the fishery."

Just my 2 cents


----------



## fishinganimal

Reports on 2cool will not change a thing with regards to fishing below the dam. Yes there may be a few newbies coming down. When the conditions are right it will be jammed pack especially on the weekend. The word has been out forever. If you don't like crowds or think you will have the cable to yourself you are sadly mistaken. Maybe try a late evening trip instead after all the diehards get sunburned and have their limit and go home. But as far as your post telling people how to word it good luck on that! I could post that I caught 500 whites schooling at Pine Island and not one boat headed below the dam would change their mind and get on the lake.


----------



## LureJunky

You opened a can of stink on this post didn't you?! LOL

I fish during the week. I post where, when, how, why and who whenever I post. I give as much information as I can to help others. If it is a spot I PUT A BRUSH PILE and I want to give GPS coordinates you will BET I WILL!!! It is my prerogative. As someone said this forum is for others to learn all they can. If someone wants to help someone then there is nothing wrong with it.
If you don''t like the company on YOUR lake fishing on the crowded weekends then do as I do and fish during the week when everyone is at work! If you give the excuse I work during the week then change jobs! If you don't then stop complaining! Every human has a right to fish and hunt and it is not YOUR secret spots. They belong to all people young and old.
Sorry but you are wrong.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Whitebassfisher said:


> I think many responded negatively to your OP because of your title.... "Ruining the fishery"
> The legal fishing of LL or the dam below it doesn't "ruin the fishery"
> 
> My guess is that in general, you are complaining about crowds, and using the term "ruining the fishery" for effect, to rationalize. I tend to avoid areas that are crowded, so I understand to a degree. But, I know I catch less fish due to my desire of no crowds. It is a conscious choice, I can't blame others. However, I won't begin to claim that crowds are "ruining the fishery."
> 
> Just my 2 cents


I suppose you are right. The title does seem sensationalized when taken out of the context I mean it for.

The title should read "Please think about what you are posting and how it effects the accessibility to the fishery. The more details you give about the 4 limits of white bass and 4 limits of striper you caught, the less chance you will have to catch 4 limits of white bass and 4 limits of striper next time you go back to fish there."

I have been told many times in many different ways that I am wrong. I am not wrong. If you think I am wrong, you are reacting to emotion and not looking at the logistics objectively.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Mako-Wish, how long have you been fishing the LLD regularly? Maybe you are just unaware of how well known LLD is, and how long it has been a very popular location.

I have not been fishing it regularly for as long as some on here, such as Shadslinger, Sunbeam, etc..

However I have been fishing it fairly regularly for around 40 years. My oldest child is 25 and she has been fishing it since she was big enough to fit in the smallest life jacket that could be bought.

I promise you it was very crowded long before every home had a desk top computer. And it was certainly very very crowded long before 2coolfishing was brought into existence. In fact I don't notice that big a difference in the weekend crowds. Some, but not a big drastic difference.

Even back 25 years ago if you wanted a prime spot on the cable you better be at the cable before day light. Back then the platforms did not have to move every 24 hours. Quite often the cable was almost completely lined with platforms and you could not hardly squeeze a boat between them. The crowds are nothing new. I have seen it far more crowded than the photo shows.

For that matter even if you wanted a prime bank spot you better be there at day light.

As far as ruining the fishery well please remember that back then there were fish everywhere, just like now. I mean tons and tons of fish. Fish boiling the surface up and down the river from one side to the other for hours. The little dam would be opened sometimes back then. Wow when they did open it would be unbelievable the numbers and size of fish that where caught. People lined up both banks and boats in the water. 

Keep in mind that was when the river down stream was full of gill nets and there was still and unbelievable amount of fish in that river. There are far fewer illegal gill nets being run these days I promise you.

All that being said, even with all those fish and all those people there will be lots of those folks that don't catch very many. I have been many a time where the fish were boiling the surface for hours and people all around, but only a handful of us would be really catching them. Most would only catch a handful if any. 

And the Striper and catfish limits are greatly reduced down there to compensate for how good the catching can be.

I'm not a biologist but I don't think there is much danger of the fishery even being noticeably affected, much less ruined.

Yes indeed the LLD has been very crowded for a long long time and it still is one of the most productive fisheries you will find.


----------



## bowmansdad

TRA has started cutting the flow, so it won't be long to 1 gate. Then it's going to get crowded on the lake!


----------



## muney pit

Lol


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Well, some may jump on me for straddling the fence, but I do agree with the OP that reports do affect many people about whether or not to go fishing and where they go. 

I just don't think it ruins the fishery.


----------



## Ditto2

It's been 20 years or more since I've fished below the dam. It was so crowded I never went back. And that was during the week. I've read the reports and thought about taking my kids there since they are out of school right now. Then I think about all the people there and change my mind. I'd rather fish the lake and catch enough for a meal or two than to fight the crowd for a limit.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Just so we are clear, since the dam has always been a popular place to fish with lots of boats, it makes no difference if more boats are there. Is that how this works?


----------



## fishinganimal

Give it up you are beating a dead horse! LOL Maybe you should stick with East Bay and the N Jetty. Oh wait not much different on that forum. I get it you just want some GREEN!


----------



## housewolf

Nothing to hide here. I was fishing right under the X.

This really was over LL yesterday


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Mako all I was trying to point out is that crowds at LLD are no bigger than they ever were. I can say that cause I was there then and now. I do not believe that the recent reports on this Board are the cause of crowd.

Most of the people on this forum not only enjoy fishing and catching fish but they also are willing to share the joy by helping others do the same.


----------



## Mako-Wish

SeaOx 230C said:


> Mako all I was trying to point out is that crowds at LLD are no bigger than they ever were. I can say that cause I was there then and now. I do not believe that the recent reports on this Board are the cause of crowd.
> 
> Most of the people on this forum not only enjoy fishing and catching fish but they also are willing to share the joy by helping others do the same.


Yeah man, I get what you are saying. I wasn't really directing my response to you, more so the overall consensus of the board.

I appreciate your thought out contribution to discussion.


----------



## TxDispatcher

It's always been nuts below the dam, for at least 40 years. That's as long as I can remember  haha...someone posting that they're limiting out won't change that. It may bring 3-4 more boats on any given day, but what's 3-4 more boats added to the mayhem?


----------



## txlenchs

So last week all were "debating" about brucenguyen for openly fibbing about where he was fishing and the negative impact it could have on folks wanting to plan a trip, and this week we are "debating" about mako-wish's perspective on basically not telling folks to limit the traffic. I guess like Roadies stated last night many times, "It is what it is!"

First I don't really post that much...sometimes I post because of good days hunting but mostly to provide feedback on good guides and tell a little on where and how we caught them. Obviously when you say shadslinger on LLD....there's no way to hide where LLD is versus my post with Bob Green on Fayette Lake where you know we caught bouncing chomper worms but not specifically where on lake (I would never divulge a guides specific location). 

But I won't tell fibs on general location, I won't tell fibs on amounts/how good it was etc and I will try to give insight on what worked for us to catch fish or what has worked for me with guns and reels etc because it's the right thing to do. Quite frankly I would never have known about LLD stripers without 2cool and that was just great catching those fish with my son and his buddy...regardless of how many folks were around us...I really did not notice that much (probably because the jersey shore best fishing areas in summer time weekends are CRAZY!), but what i did see of all the boats were they were all cool with each other...so hey, all was good.

It's simple, if you don't want to post, for whatever reason, your successes and other info....then don't. If you do want to post...then thank you for helping your fellow fishermen out...and no I don't want your GPS or honey hole spot, but what's biting now, where and why is much appreciated. 

But don't fib to folks just because you can. Either be real with discretion on specifics as you see fit (or not) or don't post anything. 

I agree that fishing poles won't destroy fish populations, but they can impact them and making limits and size limits is a good move. In South Jersey where I grew up (been in TX since 1987) they started limiting flounder size some years back and while catching an 18" flounder is tough, (of course you always catch ten 17.5" ones which is great fun but can't eat) when you get one in the boat it's fat and juicy. It's improved a lot over the last 5-10 years.

Last thing...I have great hunting and fishing equipment at great prices due to 2Cool folks posting Pricing alerts (eg; 4 great Castaway rods I got for $49.99 each at Academy, Spook tops for 4.99, wading boots at 50% off etc), and I have seen the great help offered by many to others they don't even know when in need. So it's not only about fishing and hunting trips, but hunting and fishing camaraderie and family.

One more...while I do a lot of fishing and hunting on my own, when looking on 2Cool for fishing guides and hunting opportunities, I personally only hire from Site Sponsors.

Tight lines...and straight shooting!


----------



## Mattsfishin

My observation is you do not play well with others. I have seen you down below the dam and the day you posted about being upset was the day I had to jump to the floor of my boat because you created a very large wake coming out of the crowd of boats you were with. I had to hang on and once you got near the bridge you got up on plane. There was no need to cause problems for others. If you had looked around you would of seen me hauling in fish. I don't mind if someone comes over and starts a conversation and ask how they can catch fish. I have even loaned people lures down their and if they have kids I will move over. I have learned so much down there by just watching others and politely starting a conversation with them. And yes I could not handle the crowds at the dam a couple weeks back so I went to the lake and caught a limit of whites and for a bonus I caught 8 hybrids. All but 2 were throwbacks. There are a lot of other places to catch fish and some of us can not handle fishing at the dam so we go elsewhere.


----------



## ccketchum

knowing the spot is only half the story . tons of people fish todds dump and the wells in galv. bay and get blanked . others go there and catch a meal or more almost everytime . potlicking chumps that need your gps coords will never be good fisher people . 
i know this wont be a popular statement , so i'll stand by for the bludgeoning .


----------



## Mako-Wish

Mattsfishin said:


> My observation is you do not play well with others. I have seen you down below the dam and the day you posted about being upset was the day I had to jump to the floor of my boat because you created a very large wake coming out of the crowd of boats you were with. I had to hang on and once you got near the bridge you got up on plane. There was no need to cause problems for others. If you had looked around you would of seen me hauling in fish. I don't mind if someone comes over and starts a conversation and ask how they can catch fish. I have even loaned people lures down their and if they have kids I will move over. I have learned so much down there by just watching others and politely starting a conversation with them. And yes I could not handle the crowds at the dam a couple weeks back so I went to the lake and caught a limit of whites and for a bonus I caught 8 hybrids. All but 2 were throwbacks. There are a lot of other places to catch fish and some of us can not handle fishing at the dam so we go elsewhere.


Huh? When was this? What color is my boat?


----------



## boom!

Subscribed.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Matt, I can handle people disagreeing with my stance, and the cry-baby memes, and being told I am wrong on the subject, but i do not like having my ethics and boating etiquette called out, especially when I believe you are mistaken. Please let me know when i forced you to dive into the bottom of your boat with my huge wake. I can never recall fishing or being around you where I left in anything more than the trolling motor or idle out into the channel. If this actually happened, i apologize. Because I take my boating etiquette very seriously.

If you made this up or exaggerated, or have the wrong person, you owe me an apology.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Yes i agree with you if I made this up I would owe you and apology on here and in person. About a month ago or so I would have to look back but you made a post about being upset with people casting around you or you could not cast around them. This is when this occurred. It is upsetting when they do this. I was told by someone that was your boat. On the other hand you are correct if you are the wrong person and then I would apologize on here and in person. I maybe down there saturday. We can talk. Fishing saturday will be different than it has been due to the drop in flow. It will be good fishing but different lures and methods.


----------



## Mako-Wish

What color was the boat?


----------



## dk2429

There are plenty of fish in the sea...


----------



## cajunasian

Wow. what happened to this freshwater board? I'll stick to super market fish, it's less stressful than trying to catch my own.


----------



## Danny O

Golf, anyone?!!!


----------



## whsalum

I'm gonna have to fess up I quess. I don't fish below the dam because I don't like crowds or abusing my equipment. I did however post many pics on the lake from February thru July. The pics or post were in know way meant to brag, I never felt it was necessary to brag because as Dizzy Dean said" It ain't bragging if ya done it". I posted location and lures on the lake to help the weekend guys out because I was fortunate enough to fish every weekday. I talked to many of them during the spring and summer on the water so they know I was shooting straight. Did some of the places get crowded on Saturday? Yes. Did it destroy the fishing? Not a chance. For a while we even had a running joke on here, if you didn't have pics it didn't happen. I have been fortunate enough to learn to catch white bass on Livingston with a slab or trap and love to share information to help others. Heck I even call people over to share schoolers. Fish are meant to catch, information is meant to share. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## bvpurvis

As a newbee angler I always enjoy/appreciate all the guys who post reports, i don't get to fish much and when i do...i usually hire one of the guides (Loy and/or LLA), mainly because i have yet to be able to practice what the guides have taught me. I've gone out on my own a few times, hit some of the spots the guides took me....and zero fish. My point is even of you do know the spots....there is more to fishing (at least from my perspective) that the actual location?


----------



## Whitebassfisher

whsalum said:


> I'm gonna have to fess up I quess. I don't fish below the dam because I don't like crowds or abusing my equipment. I did however post many pics on the lake from February thru July. The pics or post were in know way meant to brag, I never felt it was necessary to brag because as Dizzy Dean said" It ain't bragging if ya done it". I posted location and lures on the lake to help the weekend guys out because I was fortunate enough to fish every weekday. I talked to many of them during the spring and summer on the water so they know I was shooting straight. Did some of the places get crowded on Saturday? Yes. Did it destroy the fishing? Not a chance. For a while we even had a running joke on here, if you didn't have pics it didn't happen. I have been fortunate enough to learn to catch white bass on Livingston with a slab or trap and love to share information to help others. Heck I even call people over to share schoolers. Fish are meant to catch, information is meant to share. Just my 2 cents.


Please please please don't stop your reports. I know about where you were going, and not once did I go within miles of you. But I thoroughly enjoyed the reports. Not only is it fun to read, but your reports were informative. You were posting similar to how Loy does, every day good or bad, which allows those of us who don't fish often to keep up with it. 10% of the fishermen catch 90% of the fish. You and Matt are 2 recreational fishermen who fall into that 10%. I really love LL, and like to keep up with it even if I have no intention of going fishing due to glowing reports. It puts me in a good mood! 
Donald


----------



## RED_FISH_BAKER

I think you are totally wrong mako this site and forum has helped me a lot on what to look for and what to use and even where to go. Some people get pleasure watching other people catch nice fish cause I know I do. And I don't know if you have never put your boat in at the Texas city dike on a Saturday morning that's the craziest **** I have ever seen. What I do know when I go to some of the places that people have told me about on this site and forum that I know is going to be crazy is just try to get there first and get me a spot in the honey hole. Thanks everyone that has helped me on this forum to become a better angler.


----------



## Dirt Daddy

To all that post reports, info, lure choice and depths.... I cant thank you enough we are just happy to finally catch a few fish with our family's now. I learn something every time someone post a good report. Thank to all that take the time to report !!


----------



## cwhitney

When I post a report, I try to make it read like a story. While I don't draw circles and arrows on my 8x10 color glossy pictures, I do try to write a paragraph about each one as evidence in the report. I don't give out exact locations, but, like others, I give general conditions such as depth range and bait used. People sometimes send me PMs asking for additional details. I have even met some of them in person and fished with them. Does everyone like my way of reporting? Probably not, but if a few people get enjoyment from reading my reports, catch a few extra fish because of my reports, or I get to meet and fish with new friends, it is worth the time I take to write them.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

These last five or so posts sum up what the Freshwater board is about. 

Fishing for joy and sharing the joy of fishing freely with others. Sharing it both with those that know how and those that don't. 

And besides I having been doing without for several months and if the fishing reports stopped I would go crazy. 

But please Keep them coming!!!!!!


----------



## Trophytrout_47

cwhitney said:


> When I post a report, I try to make it read like a story. While I don't draw circles and arrows on my 8x10 color glossy pictures, I do try to write a paragraph about each one as evidence in the report. I don't give out exact locations, but, like others, I give general conditions such as depth range and bait used. People sometimes send me PMs asking for additional details. I have even met some of them in person and fished with them. Does everyone like my way of reporting? Probably not, but if a few people get enjoyment from reading my reports, catch a few extra fish because of my reports, or I get to meet and fish with new friends, it is worth the time I take to write them.


Well put CWhitney & Sea Ox!!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Hopefully this will be my last post on this thread, but no promises!

My mom was from Grapevine and my Dad from Roanoke, both of which are in the DFW area, which is of course the head waters of the Trinity River which is dammed for LL. We lived in Houston since before my 3rd birthday. Roughly 50 to 55 years ago, I remember well receiving hand written letters from relatives up there. They would mention catching "sand bass". Little did I know at that time, that several years in the future that Lake Livingston would be made and how addicted I would become to "sand bass". 

There have been stretches when gill netters try to ruin the fishery, but so far I think TP&WD is winning that battle.


----------



## Chunknwind

Mako Wish, I appreciate your candor in this post.and all of the others who have replied. That's what makes a forum open discussion. How much or little is up to each of us. As far as me personally I'm a big fan of those who share their experiences and tactics here on the forum. However much that is.


----------



## Mattsfishin

Tan or beige in color with some kind of platform. I am not angry just wanted to mention what happened. If this was not you let me know. I am sure you will but you are still invited to fish next to me sometime. 
If you don't like the crowds then you had better not chase stripers on the Lake. People loose all respect for one another when they see fish on top. This includes one or two of the guides on here. The fall and spring is my favorite time for whites. Not many people chasing whites in the fall and it is a lot cooler.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Pm sent matt


----------



## markbrumbaugh

I enjoy sharing my successes, failures, and fishing spots. Even though I hate crowds. There is enough to go around. If I don't like fishing a crowd, I move even if the fishing is hot. I don't think you can keep secrets, so we may as well share. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## shadslinger

I have been a 2cool member since 2005 and think it is a fine fishing message board.
I did look at others and even joined some others when they first came out.
All of them have a definite attitude, much like when in my career in education, the attitude in schools drifted down from the principal on the campus level.
Some message boards are mostly "go get em bro!" and "That's what I am talking about!" with not much depth for a fisherman to use.
Others seem centered on gossip, "Hey what did y'all eat this morning. etc..." And did you here about so and so. And so on. Some are just a bunch of unhappy people who have found a place for other to listen to their woes.

2cool freshwater board has stayed above the fray for the most part, people can't seem fish in lakes without someone getting their nose out of joint. But 2cool stays above it for the most part, a healthy discussion about some issue that affects us LL anglers will get aired out, and that is good. Adds a little life to the forum.

If a forum gets to the point where everybody is afraid to post a meaningful fishing report because they are afraid others will potlick them then will things get very boring very fast.
I know a lot of anglers as good or better than me who never post even though they have great fishing trips.
The board can take some sideline setters, but if everybody does that, there will not be much worth reading.


----------



## Ducktracker

^Agree^ thanks for putting into words Loy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bvpurvis

much respect Loy! i have always enjoyed the tone and spirit of the freshwater board, the group fish frys, and the network that exists here. Many have helped me in more ways than just fishing. As a fringe benefit, the brain trust will help anyone tackle and just about situation, from building a house, making a bbq smoker, buying a boat.....i have saved a bunch of money listening and reading the experience that is posted. thanks!


----------



## Mako-Wish

I appreciate your thoughtful post Loy, I appreciate all the replies that people put some thought into. I agree with some, and disagree with others. Some people took my post sideways and thought I was trying to say stop posting reports. That isn't at all what I meant. I was trying to say to think next time what you are saying and who you are saying it to. 

At any given time there is usually a ratio of 1 member for every 5-10 guests reading this board who didn't take the time to even register. Those are the people I'm warning against. 

Loy, I understand it's part of your business, and you use those guests to book clients. I get that completely. But for the average member of this forum, when they post "I caught all these stripers below the lake Livingston dam.", they just invite thousands of
People with a jon boat and Walmart rod to join them. 

Anyway, if I convinced 1 person to use a little discretion in telling where they caught their fish, this post was a success. Even if I was called a cry baby and told I don't know how to find fish.


----------



## Sgrem

I would rather they take their Jon boat and Walmart rod below the dam that at my house stealing my TV.

.....wait.....I have a couple Walmart rods....couple Quantum Lites....they are over 20 years old. They were less than $20....Hhhmmm I guess they are junk.....never knew....they have won me more tourney money than any of the high end rods I quit buying. They are a regular part of the arsenal.

And most of the Jon boat folks I have known put more fish in the boat than the SCB flyboys. They know right where to go and make it happen.


----------



## Billygoat

I can't believe you're actually suggesting turning this into another brag board, holy smokes your mentality is toxic and it's obvious from your replies that you are set in your ways.

How about this compromise: YOU stop giving out details on your reports, or better yet, just skip the boards and keep all these genius ideas in your head.


----------



## Mako-Wish

Sure struck a nerve with some of y'all. I've never witnessed so many 40 Year old men get so upset by the thought of having to find their own fish, and not have someone tell them exactly where to go.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Great words Loy!!!! II hope the 2Cool Freshwater Board continues to be a place where everyone feels completely comfortable posting however much information about their fishing trips they want to.


----------



## boom!

Well 3800 more people are talking about fishing LLD, great thread!


----------



## Mako-Wish

boom! said:


> Well 3800 more people are talking about fishing LLD, great thread!


There's room for everyone. With the flow at 2000cfs it should entertaining to watch anyway.


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Mako-Wish, I guess I am that guy with a jon boat and a Wall-Mart rod.

If a little competition for the "good spots" from us Wal-Mart shoppers is bothering you well I don't really know what else to say.


----------



## Mako-Wish

SeaOx 230C said:


> Mako-Wish, I guess I am that guy with a jon boat and a Wall-Mart rod.
> 
> If a little competition for the "good spots" from us Wal-Mart shoppers is bothering you well I don't really know what else to say.


Seriously man, have you read anything i wrote and actually listened, or just jumped to conclusions! No, you are not who I am talking about. You are a member of this site. You contribute. The post is directed at every Joe shmo with a rod and boat that cruise the various forums looking for free places to fish.

Good god. I don't know how many times I have to explain that.


----------



## WetDream

The OP just upset that Walmart's rode and reel outfish his high-dollar Shimano reel and G-Loomis rod. Btw, the dam should be reserved for jon boat fishermen IMHO.


----------



## Mako-Wish

WetDream said:


> The OP just upset that Walmart's rode and reel outfish his high-dollar Shimano reel and G-Loomis rod. Btw, the dam should be reserved for jon boat fishermen IMHO.


Great reply guy who joined in 2012 and has 7 posts. I'm glad I got
You so interested to make your 7th post in 4 years.


----------



## WetDream

Hehehe.... i'm too busy working and not enough time fishing. Unlike you, spending lots of time fishing but not catching.


----------



## Beaux

We did alright at the cable on Saturday morning. 31 fish taken home, 3 large stripers and the rest were whites. Launched at 5:30 and were off the water by 10:30 when it got hot. The fish schooled several times on the left side and out in the center front.


----------



## Mako-Wish

WetDream said:


> Hehehe.... i'm too busy working and not enough time fishing. Unlike you, spending lots of time fishing but not catching.


Sick burn


----------



## Mako-Wish

Well, this has run its course. I'm done with it. Loy, thank you for your thought out reply. Matt, I'm glad we cleared up some stuff. For those of you that participated with an articulate response, thank you even if we disagreed.

For those of you that couldn't comprehend the point I was trying to make, I'm sorry for that. Maybe next time.

For those of you that reached out privately to let me know you agreed but didn't want the backlash, I understand completely.


----------



## Snookered

SeaOx 230C said:


> And besides I having been doing without for several months and if the fishing reports stopped I would go crazy.
> 
> But please Keep them coming!!!!!!


 this......

I live in corpus Christi.....I have a skiff 1/4 mile from the Laguna Madre, and fish here at least once a week, after work if I can, on the weekends if I feel the need or people want to go....hey, what can I say, we have jobs....

I pay attention to the freshwater board very closely (have for years now) and love hearing y'alls reports from up there at LL....I come from a freshwater back ground, and I go hit the whites when they run the Nueces here....by paying attention to y'alls chatter about when they run up there, I can time it down here at go nail them....

you are in no danger from me pushing you around at the cable anytime soon, or poaching "your spot".....HOWEVER, I will mention that I have seen places get whacked because of someone being a little too free with information....in the case of the spillway, however, there's no hiding that....people are going to see the boats, guts in the cleaning station bin, and neighbors talking to each other.....don't even need the internet, people are smart.....you just gotta deal with it...
snookered


----------



## Mattsfishin

Seaox you and your daughter are more than welcome to come fish with me. I no longer own a JON BOAT but the kenner will do. Bring all your wal mart stuff. I tend to fish with medium to low end rods. Do have some better stuff but I seem to load the boat on the every day rods. Yes it was some good catching last saturday and this saturday will be on fire.

Beaux if your down there saturday look for me in the kenner and I will help you out. Lots of fish to be caught in the skinny water.


----------



## fishinganimal

I'll fix this. Newsflash below the Lake Livingston dam is officially fished out except Alligator Gar . Its treacherous with the current flow of basically nothing. You could wade but the Alligator Gar are extremely hungry now. Don't say I didnt warn ya. And a couple Bull Sharks have been known to lurk around the basin. Stay safe my friends!


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Mattsfishin said:


> Seaox you and your daughter are more than welcome to come fish with me. I no longer own a JON BOAT but the kenner will do. Bring all your wal mart stuff. I tend to fish with medium to low end rods. Do have some better stuff but I seem to load the boat on the every day rods. Yes it was some good catching last saturday and this saturday will be on fire.
> 
> Beaux if your down there saturday look for me in the kenner and I will help you out. Lots of fish to be caught in the skinny water.


Matt, if you clean up, please post about it, because I DO have a john boat and now the flow is down to the point I can get out there.


----------



## fishin_envy

fishinganimal said:


> I'll fix this. Newsflash below the Lake Livingston dam is officially fished out except Alligator Gar . Its treacherous with the current flow of basically nothing. You could wade but the Alligator Gar are extremely hungry now. Don't say I didnt warn ya. And a couple Bull Sharks have been known to lurk around the basin. Stay safe my friends!


Don't forget about the PCB tainted fish and the flesh eating bacteria !!!


----------



## SeaOx 230C

Mattsfishin said:


> Seaox you and your daughter are more than welcome to come fish with me. I no longer own a JON BOAT but the kenner will do. Bring all your wal mart stuff. I tend to fish with medium to low end rods. Do have some better stuff but I seem to load the boat on the every day rods. Yes it was some good catching last saturday and this saturday will be on fire.
> 
> Beaux if your down there saturday look for me in the kenner and I will help you out. Lots of fish to be caught in the skinny water.


Thanks Matt!!! That would be fun, just last week she was talking about when you helped us out this past winter. We were discussing repower or buying a whole new rig. I'm still waffling back and forth on which way I wont to go.


----------



## Reel Time

This is a very entertaining thread! Ruined fishery (not gonna happen), giving out GPS locations (if you can believe any of them), crowding at the dam (yeah, thatâ€™s new), catching only a few fish (hire a guide), Walmart rods (cheap rods won't canâ€™t fish), PCB tainted fish (CPR if youâ€™re concerned), alligator gar and bull sharks (letâ€™s wade!), 10% catch fish (again, hire a guide), boat colors and big wakes (do certain color boats make bigger wakes?), dead horses and fibbers, bragging and 2Cool handshakes, and fishing at an invisible cable.
2Cool is a place where people help others, and I for one will help anyone on this board. I bet I am not alone. Iâ€™ll wager that over 90% of those on the freshwater board would go out of their way to teach others techniques to help them be more successful. Carry on and tight lines!


----------



## TexasTom

Reel Time said:


> This is a very entertaining thread! Ruined fishery (not gonna happen), giving out GPS locations (if you can believe any of them), crowding at the dam (yeah, thatâ€™s new), catching only a few fish (hire a guide), Walmart rods (cheap rods won't canâ€™t fish), PCB tainted fish (CPR if youâ€™re concerned), alligator gar and bull sharks (letâ€™s wade!), 10% catch fish (again, hire a guide), boat colors and big wakes (do certain color boats make bigger wakes?), dead horses and fibbers, bragging and 2Cool handshakes, and fishing at an invisible cable.
> 2Cool is a place where people help others, and I for one will help anyone on this board. I bet I am not alone. Iâ€™ll wager that over 90% of those on the freshwater board would go out of their way to teach others techniques to help them be more successful. Carry on and tight lines!


Yes Indeed, RT will help and has been one of many here who helped me and my son both start back into fishing 7-8 years ago and improve since. Without the help of many here (Shadslinger, Reel Time, Sunbeam, [email protected], Sharkchum, KevBow, and a whole bunch more) we would not be enjoying fishing and the great outdoors as we are today. We have made wonderful friends through this forum. I am very grateful for all those who helped us and I try to help others when I am able. It is up to each and every member's choice to post as much or as little as they choose!


----------



## Bankin' On It

A listener writes, Dear Casey:



Mako-Wish said:


> I have contemplated making this post for a while now and I just cant hold back anymore. I love this site, im on it daily to check many different forums and see what is happening in different aspects of fishing. However, this section has gotten out of control with the detailed information being given out on the internet. you may not realize, but this IS NOT a closed forum. It is open for anyone in the world with google to find and read every single post ever written.
> 
> When you give reports of what you caught, where you fished, what you caught them on, time of day, gps coordinates and what you ate for breakfast, you just invited 1000 people a day to come join you in your spot.
> 
> If you dont understand what I am saying, launch your boat saturday morning at 6 am when browders opens, and go to the dam. at 6 am the cable is full, and there are 50 boats scattered out looking for white bass because they couldnt get the cable.
> 
> We ran into people who drove 4 hours because they read how good the fishing was on this forum. They knew nothing about fishing the dam except what they have read.
> 
> The area from the cable to the bridge is only about 14 acres, and much less actually holds fish. When there is 50-100 boats stacked in there, along with the 100 or so bank fishermen, the fish have no where to hide.
> 
> I am still waiting to read some great reports from this weekend. Last saturday there where like 5 new reports by noon people telling how great it was. My report for this weekend was that the fish either didnt show up or they are gone. We launched at 4:45 am, and we were already the 8th boat at the cable and almost didnt get a spot. It wouldnt have mattered because the stripers didnt school. we caught 1 measley 21 inch fish. We backed off the cable around 830 to catch white bass, but they didnt school either. with the amount of boats driving around it kept them down the whole morning.
> 
> Im sure some people will take offense to this post, and some will think to themselves "finally, someone said it." Im not trying to offend anyone, and this is not directed at anyone. Its an open letter for everyone to think about what you are saying before you post. There is nothing wrong with sharing some information, but if you are trying to help someone out with specifics, do it through pm. please.
> 
> If you want to post a report and pics so people say "great job!" "nice pics!" "you are a fishing god!" to boost your ego, do so without naming your fishing holes.
> 
> Again, I love this forum, and im not against sharing information amongst us active members. Its the 1000 lurkers per day that I am warning you against who do not contribute, they are just looking for free information.
> 
> Lets not burn up our fishery just to boost our egos on the internet. Loose lips sink ships.
> 
> have a nice day and fish on.
> Chris


Well Mako, it's times like these that require inspiration to keep going and to hold on. Here's a song from the huge and successful 90's band Wilson Phillips...Hold On. Hopefully it helps put things in perspective and inspire.

I'm Casey Kasem saying...keep your feet on the ground and keep reaching for the stars.















:brew2: :fish:


----------



## whsalum

Well Played BOI, well played indeed :walkingsm:walkingsm


----------



## KingTut

I agree with you Mako-Wish! Experience is cumulative. As fishing progressed over the years, and fisherman guarded their best secrets to share with only their closest friends, one had to put together his many years of experience in order to be successful. And in doing so the fishery has always been preserved as countless fisherman blasted full throttle over the top of their quarry only to go fish dead water. Years of trial and error created the best fisherman. Fast forward the information super highway and in one weekend more fish are caught in advertised hot spots than would have been removed from the same water in a year, back in the day. I have always been a proponent of limiting my reports to body of water, wind speed, tide info and a few pictures that didn't give away my location. 

By posting up exact locations, aren't we stealing from our youth the thrill of the chase? Aren't we encouraging them to be less adventurous? To never excel at their passions and never enjoy the success of their efforts?


----------



## whsalum

Todays electronics are the great equalizer. Mother nature takes care of her own add the limits established by TPWD and the fishery will be fine. Some of the best fisherman on this board don't keep any fish and some only keep a small amount. I stayed on the lake ALOT between Feb-July and have never seen it better for catfish or white bass. I can't tell ya how many mornings my wife and I caught well over a 100 whites in a morning. The fishery is fine.


----------



## Mattsfishin

WOW !!! I thought someone buried this dead horse. What this started about was the fishing below the dam. The dam fishing has been ridiculous since they started releasing water. Ask Sunbeam. That area has special regulations and the state will never allow it to be over harvested again. They get their striper eggs from the tailrace.
On another note there has been some really funny #### said on here. I think someone has been drinking the coolaid again.


----------



## Danny O

Nothing to see here. No flow. No fish. No worries!!


----------



## extremebowfishing

Wealth of "easy" information has ruined several honey holes for me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## photofishin

extremebowfishing said:


> Wealth of "easy" information has ruined several honey holes for me
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry but if someone posts something on the Internet and all of a sudden you can't catch fish, I'd suggest you improve your fishing skills


----------



## extremebowfishing

photofishin said:


> sorry but if someone posts something on the Internet and all of a sudden you can't catch fish, I'd suggest you improve your fishing skills


Never have caught them, always shoot them . I still do just fine. Just saying I've lost a lot of good holes that way.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

